# My cat killed my Betta!!!!



## The_Phantom (Jan 7, 2006)

I was watching Napoleon Dynamite last night with my folks. The movie ended and my dad disappeared and a few minutes later he came with the cat, Charlie, who was soaked up to his shoulders in water. We all stared laughing then it dawned on me---

MY FISH!!! I went up to my room and there was water all over the counter and my fish lay dead (almost) on the floor. I was SO furious. I yelled at Charlie and all he could say was "I caught you a delicious Betta".   The little bass turd.

Needless to say, since the cat is technically my dads, he's buying me a new fish.


----------



## David_F (Jan 7, 2006)

That really sucks.  Sorry to hear it. 

Keep in mind, cat skulls make great christmas tree ornaments after you've added wiggly doll eyes and a neon green mohawk.  Wish I had a pic of the one my friend had.  It was sweeeet.


----------



## The_Phantom (Jan 7, 2006)

David_F said:
			
		

> That really sucks.  Sorry to hear it.
> 
> Keep in mind, cat skulls make great christmas tree ornaments after you've added wiggly doll eyes and a neon green mohawk.  Wish I had a pic of the one my friend had.  It was sweeeet.



It DOES suck. I love my cat though, so no morbid tree orniments! ;P


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 8, 2006)

at least it wasn't something expensive...

one reason why i hate cats.


----------



## Thoth (Jan 9, 2006)

Was the fish physically injured? As long they stay moist they can survive for a while out of water (being air breathers).

Sorry for loss its tough losing any pet. 

Too bad the cat is fathers otherwise I could suggest various nasty ways of teaching it a lesson


----------



## psionix (Jan 9, 2006)

"I caught you a delicious bass."


----------



## Fini (Jan 9, 2006)

For what its worth I can't get get Bettas to live more than a year.  Even with heat, filters, and bloodworms.

It was fate, and the cat knew it.


----------



## The_Phantom (Jan 9, 2006)

psionix said:
			
		

> "I caught you a delicious bass."



Yea I know, but the fish was a Betta! 





> For what its worth I can't get get Bettas to live more than a year. Even with heat, filters, and bloodworms.



Sorry to hear that. Mine usually live about 2+ years. Tiberius was a year and a half old.




> Was the fish physically injured? As long they stay moist they can survive for a while out of water (being air breathers).



Yea I think he was too traumatized and beaten to live. There was small amounts of blood on my hand when I picked him up. He wasnt moving at all. Scales were missing. When I put him in the water he just floated. He moved ever so slightly, so I just ended his life with boiling water so he wouldnt suffer. Its most unfortunite that he had to end that way.  

I love my dads cat though, but I was pretty pissed at him.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 9, 2006)

The_Phantom said:
			
		

> boiling water so he wouldnt suffer.


I don't know anything about fish, but this sounds pretty counter-productive. :? 

Sorry about the little dude, though. There's definitely no way I'd take any of my new tarantulas or my beloved '05 ball python to my mom's house when I get dragged home from my apartment for holidays--that's where the family's three cats live, and I'd be terrified of something like this.


----------



## The_Phantom (Jan 10, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about fish, but this sounds pretty counter-productive. :?
> 
> Sorry about the little dude, though. There's definitely no way I'd take any of my new tarantulas or my beloved '05 ball python to my mom's house when I get dragged home from my apartment for holidays--that's where the family's three cats live, and I'd be terrified of something like this.


If you put them into boiling water it kills them instantaneously..I dont put them in water and let it boil. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Sonofaglitch (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  That sucks.  I've got about 13 bettas now and 3 cats, and fortunately have yet to have a fatality that was cat related.  My best advice to you is that if you get another betta and have no way to keep the cat out of the room it is kept in, invest in one of those little "Aquatic Gardens Deluxe Aquarium Totes".  All my bettas are kept in these and they have done just fine, most of them living about 3-4 years (no lie!).  If you look them up online, you'll see they are very similar to Kritter Keepers, only designed for fish and the like.  Good luck!


----------



## The_Phantom (Jan 12, 2006)

Sonofaglitch said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your loss.  That sucks.  I've got about 13 bettas now and 3 cats, and fortunately have yet to have a fatality that was cat related.  My best advice to you is that if you get another betta and have no way to keep the cat out of the room it is kept in, invest in one of those little "Aquatic Gardens Deluxe Aquarium Totes".  All my bettas are kept in these and they have done just fine, most of them living about 3-4 years (no lie!).  If you look them up online, you'll see they are very similar to Kritter Keepers, only designed for fish and the like.  Good luck!



Thanks, maybe Ill look into those. In the mean time, I have a picture frame with something heavy on top of it to keep the cat out, plus he's not aloud in my room alone or unsupervised!


----------

